# very first fursuit heady >3<



## Mig (Dec 4, 2010)

(link is in sig) i recently completed my very first ever fursuit head ^^  I'd really like to get some thoughts/ opinions if you don't mind? i'd like to improve any way i can. meowmeow ect..


----------



## CuriousDragon (Dec 5, 2010)

though I don't know what makes a good fur suit and a bad fur suit but it's really good, just wondering if it will fit your head though, looks kinda small


----------



## Foxfairy (Dec 5, 2010)

It's great for a first head! The furring looks nice, thought the jaw and muzzle look a bit square and bulky.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 5, 2010)

Good Job!

I have to agree with Foxfairy, it looks slightly blocky
But ITs great for a first try.
Keep it up!


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 5, 2011)

That's you?! I saw that video a while ago! I really like the fur pattern!


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 5, 2011)

It's quite good for a first!


----------



## Mint (Mar 6, 2011)

That's amazing for your first try. c: Good job!


----------



## PvtPuma (Mar 6, 2011)

The follow-me eyes look great!  I think you need to define the mouth a little more next time, though; it looks more like :| than :3 after you furred it.  Maybe it's because of the length of the fur, but I'm not sure.
You did an amazing job on this, especially since it's your first fursuit head!


----------



## wolfzuit (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG.....That's extremely grrrreat!!!!!
Fantastic head, looking forward to the hole suit and im sure that it will be veryyy cute =3


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 14, 2011)

Certainly, not bad at all!

But to be honest, I like more what's underneath the head.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 15, 2011)

That is really a nice job....2thumbs way up


----------



## MyWarpedRealities (Mar 15, 2011)

I love it! You did a great job, one thing, how did you make the eyes? I'm very curious


----------



## Slyck (Mar 16, 2011)

Kalimba said:


> Certainly, not bad at all!
> 
> But to be honest, I like more what's underneath the head.


 Very first fursuit brain?


----------



## israfur (Mar 18, 2011)

Really really cool, love the design and repo song you added to the vid<333
Can't wait to see the rest of this thing.


----------

